

How to Make Anything Signify Anything - rogerrohrbach
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/40/sherman.php

======
rnadna
I lIke THis

~~~
rogerrohrbach
I'm GLad YOu LIke IT, But it's a sHamE ThAt YoU DiD'nT TakE the OPpoRtuNity To
acTUally mAke USe Of thE BilIteRal cIpHEr in YOuR ComMent (AS IhAve in THis
rePLy).

